# Orchid nymph



## Monkey King (May 26, 2007)

got this little bueauty from Yen.


----------



## Jenn (May 26, 2007)

it's a beauty!


----------



## OGIGA (May 26, 2007)

Awesome! I can already see the "pedals" growing.


----------



## jplelito (May 26, 2007)

Looks like a male (pointier eyes, smaller petals on the legs can sex them even at a small size, w/o seeing the abdomen)... does he have a name yet?


----------



## Monkey King (May 27, 2007)

I was thinking about Zorak from space ghost coast to coast.


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 27, 2007)

that is so pretty 8)


----------

